# IBS & birth control



## charlydateddybear (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm 20, have had IBS since childhood and have just been diagnosed with PCOS, near pre-diabetes, metabolic syndrome and have started using birth control for incredibly off the wall all-over-the-place periods.I'm taking Femcon Fe, and I've noticed that ever since I've started using it I've been having worse IBS issues. Major flare ups of watery D, a lot of painful spasm cramps and more emotional swings and fatigue. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this with birth control or not, and if so, any tips?


----------



## danell (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm 20, too. Little different health history, but I would recommend trying a different form of birth control? My doctor at the time I started it was adamant that Nuva Ring was the best option and he would only give me that. Those two moths were terrible!!! It made me have completely unpredictable mood swings and near unbearable periods (bad diarrhea, horrible cramping, big clots, dizziness, nausea). Not to mention, I thought it was kinda gross. Since we had a few other disagreements, I got new doctor and she recommended the OrthoEvra patch and all of those symptoms are gone! Now my period is lighter, very regular, and I have less digestive problems around that time. I can't say that the patch will work for you, but its definitely worth looking into other pills or methods. I feel that medicines that affect hormones probably affect everyone a little differently, dependant on their individual makeup. Good luck!!


----------



## rnhv28 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think i have a touch of IBS. Every morning when I wake up I have a slight bit of diarrhea (I wouldnt call it a severe dose either, just a bit). I dont suffer anymore thoughout the day, it will just happen again first thing the next morning. I take my b/c pill after this happens so my question is, will my pill still work properly?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS diarrhea typically doesn't effect absorption so you should be OK, especially with your issues being on the mild end of things.Diarrhea that is severe (like from a GI infection) can be bad enough to get stuff out of you before it has a chance to absorb.


----------

